# Basenji puppies now 10 days old



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Can't believe they are 10 days old already


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

awwwwww they look like sable rough collie pups.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Wow, they have got huge! Lovely, healthy pups and look at Belle, very proud mum


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

they look fat and contented lol......


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

They have very healthy appetites that's for sure lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely babies and lovely colour..


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

basi said:


> They have very healthy appetites that's for sure lol


whats the average weight when they are born?


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

dexter said:


> whats the average weight when they are born?


With this litter I had 3 that weighed 230g and 1 weighing 220g. Now they are all between 490-510g.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

porkies. i can almost smell , and hear them breathing from your photos lol


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

They all look so content, i wanna snuggle in lol!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow they are beautiful - I love their little ears!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Beautiful puppies. 

CONGRATS x


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! I love these dogs - the pups look sooo sweet and Mum is gorgeous too!!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

OMG they're beautiful! Really want one!


----------

